
Click here to save the world - cvursache
http://clickheretosavetheworld.com/
======
anowlcalledjosh
The source is interesting and worth a read to see alternate dialogue paths,
including what happens if it can't locate your IP:

"what's up in..." "wait a minute" "damn" (etc.)

what happens if you do it on a Monday:

"...god I hate mondays" "just leave me alone"

and all the options for different ages, fingers-held-up guesses, Rorschach
test, etc.

[http://clickheretosavetheworld.com/js/javascript.js](http://clickheretosavetheworld.com/js/javascript.js)

------
tosmarcel
Hmmm.... It broke when I was asked for a good cheap smoothie on the town. Now
I feel alone again.

~~~
Kronopath
You have to write a price. Ad blockers or tracker blockers mess with the page
as well.

Though it was interesting that my tracker blocker made it think I was from
Stockholm.

~~~
anowlcalledjosh
The default IP is from Sweden (89.253.78.108), so it probably just looked up
that. NB: that IP is publicly available in the source.

------
baldeagle
Shame it doesn't display a graph on exit of when people left.

------
oldflattop
Hey! Thanks you guys for your feedback. I've been working out some kinks with
the site this afternoon, now it should work for all you smoothie lovers aswell
:) I hope!

And just so you know I'm not just bullshitting you, try typing in "I am a
smoothie lover" on the rorchach test and it will know you came from here.
Also, it won't be as hurtful in the end, sorry about that.

/Paul

~~~
enk_enk
Hi paul, good game with I am a smoothie lover on the rorchach test. I wrote it
(was hard for me though, I'm a beer lover, fancy or not) but still stopped at
the beer price question. Good idea, do it right. Hugzz, Ena P.

------
striking
I remember, once upon a time, when people would write long chains of JS
alert() statements, and they would read like this. Those were fairly
entertaining because they were a sort of stream-of-consciousness. And so was
this.

Didn't really care much for the concept behind it, but I suppose that's a
personal preference.

------
tux3
I was expecting some "look how much we know about you" demo at the end, so I
tried to be a smartass and now it wants me to donate 1.000000000000001e-19
euros!

~~~
daveloyall
It accepted 10e90 as my age.

------
jacquesc
This has to be the next Frog Fractions. Right?

Just a guess. Apologies if I'm actually right and I spoil it for anyone.

EDIT: nope, not frog fractions. Got my hopes up. We'll find it somewhere.

------
pcunite
I was smiling inside the whole time, loved it. Then, just when I thought we
were friends, the "oh go to __* " was a little hurtful. Fun, otherwise.

------
DougN7
I don't know how far it goes but I got a little tired and left about 20 (?)
clicks after the smoothy...

~~~
giarc
Eventually asks you what you like to drink, then asks you how much you are
willing to pay for this drink out on the town. Eventually it links to the UN
Refugee page and asks you to donate how much you were willing to pay for
latte/wine/beer/etc.

------
daveloyall
whoa, can someone confirm that the UNHRC actually uses WorldPay? Because when
I visit the UNHRC home page and click donate, that's not what I get...

------
PuffinBlue
Well, I've done my bit for the day at least.

------
daveloyall
If spanjers have oscars, I nominate this.

~~~
daveloyall
I mean, I don't usually give. I really don't. BTW the autocomplete on the
address fields for the donation form is noteworthy.

